# Mexican Consulates in AZ.. Recent experience



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone have recent experiences on their visit to any of the Mexican consulates in Arizona?

I will be visiting family in Phoenix AZ area next month and plan on submitting a Residente Temporal Visa application to a consulate while on the trip.

So Phoenix,Tucson,and Nogales would appear to be my choices anyone like to comment on the process at any location?...Is there a need to avoid one over the other?..Did you have a great experience with your visit?..Other comments etc..

I am aware of the time process required when the visa stamp is applied in my passport and the need to report to the INM in Mexico for further process when I cross the border etc

Great forum!

Gracias


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Good question. I might be mistaken, but my impression has been that you must apply at the Mexican Consular Office which serves the region/area in which you _reside_.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Longford
Good point on the region/area or state in which you reside 

I do know that not every state in USA has a Mexican Consulate so maybe its not an issue where the visa application is submitted...I should point out I am a US Citizen..So is applying at any Consulate in the USA Viable?

Anyone else have knowledge of this situation?


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

limeyboy said:


> Thanks for the reply Longford
> Good point on the region/area or state in which you reside
> 
> I assume that not every state in USA has a Mexican Consulate so maybe its not an issue where the visa application is submitted...I should point out I am a US Citizen..So is applying at any Consulate in the USA Viable?
> ...


We are going through this "situation" right now. Lots of paperwork, copies like you wouldn't believe, 6 to 12 months of records need to accompany your request, marriage certificate certified copy and lots of other things for the appropriate situation (permanent verses temporary). 

Our Mexican consulate in Tuscon was not as helpful as the website for the Washington, D.C. consulate/embassy (google for it and print out the must-have lists, it really is the best). 

Applications are most typically begun in your "closest" consulate office (to where you reside). I cannot say if this is set in stone. Best source of info on this is the Washington, D.C. embassy/consulate which seems to have the best info. and the most competent agents. Call and ask them.

All you do with the US Mexican Consulate office is to submit your paperwork and pay a $36 fee (per person) and get the stamp on your passport saying you have 6 months to finish up things in Mexico. 

Now, in Mexico, your local INM office should be the office where you will live. I have been advised by our local Mexican Immigration attorney that the INM offices do examine your info to make sure you are applying at the right Mexican office. 

Do you know where your closest Mexican consulate embassy office is located? Just curious.


----------

